# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM IC-V8000

## UK

.       ,        :          (130 - 174 MHz),          ( 144,225 - 145,985 MHz).         ()    ? :wink:

----------


## UK

!  :Super:     -      39  (Scan edges programming)         .     ,     .     ,       .      .   ,             .           :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:  .   :?

----------


## UK

.            .         .         .  !      .  :  :   :  :   :  :

----------


## UK

,       ,   .      .       ,        .    -  .      .   39                SET.       .             .     ,     .       .        ,  .

----------


## US5CAA

V8000

----------


## ur4ef

IC-v8000   ??

...  -  ...       ....

ur4ef@mail.ru

----------

